# 4 اسطوانات بالصوت والصورة لتعليم الاوتوكاد 2010 2d + 3d من انتاج شركة القمة



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

قامت ألشركة بإنتاج أسطوانة تعلم أوتوكاد 2010 بل عربي من ألبداية ألى الاحتراف
وقد حصلت على أخر الروابط ألمتاحة على الأنترنت 
لها فاجو من أصحاب ألسرعة ألعالية تحميل ألأسطوانة وأعاده رفعها 














أسطوانة بحجم 4 جيجا مقسمه علي 20 رابط بحجم 200 ميجا لكل رابط

ألأسطوانة بصيغه ISO


التصميم المعماري, اوتوكاد, تعلم اوتوكاد, تعلم اوتوكاد 2010, شرح اوتوكاد 2010



تعلم Auto CAD 2010 على 4 اسطوانات فيديو احترافية بالعربي

يتكون برنامج تعليم Auto CAD 2010 من 4 اسطوانات فيديو أحترافية بالعربي. تجد فيها
أكثر من 70 درس يحتوي على شرح لجميع أوامر البرنامج ثنائي وثلاثي الأبعاد
مجموعة من التطبيقات المتقدمة للوصول لمستوى الاحتراف
شرح فيديو وباللغة العربية لجميع أجزاء البرنامج

تعليم برنامج اوتوكاد 2010 الأسطوانة الأولى
مقدمة عن الـ AutoCAD 2010
التعرف على واجهة التطبيق أو الـ Interface الخاص بـ AutoCAD 2010
شرح للـ Access Common Tools بما تحتويه من أوامر
new drawing – new sheet set – open – save – export – drawing utilities
أضغط لقراءة المزيد ...

تعليم برنامج اوتوكاد 2010 الأسطوانة الثانية

التعرف على أنواع الإحداثيات وطرق إدخالها ببرنامج الـ Auto CAD 2010
شرح لجميع أوامر الرسم أو الـ Draw بما يحتويه من
Tools – line – construction line – poly line – polygon rectangle arc – circle – revision cloud – spline – ellipse – ellipse arc
أضغط لقراءة المزيد ...

تعليم برنامج اوتوكاد 2010 الأسطوانة الثالثة

التعرف على كيفية أضافه الـ Attributes وكيفية ضبط الخصائص الخاصة بها
شرح لمجموعة الاوامر الخاصة بالـ Modify وهي
Erase – copy – mirror – mirror text – offset array – move – rotate – scale – stretch trim – chamfer – fillet breakat at point – break – join – divide – d point – distance arc


تعليم برنامج اوتوكاد 2010 الأسطوانة الرابعة

مقدمة عن الـ AutoCAD 3D
التعرف على الـ View Ports وكيفية ضبطها*


محتويات أسطوانات تعليم برنامج أوتوكاد 2010

يتكون البرنامج التعليمي من مجموعتين، الأولى لتعليم الأتوكاد ثنائي الأبعاد والثانية لتعليم الأوتوكاد ثلاثي الأبعاد
محتويات الأسطوانة الاولى لتعليم اوتوكاد 2010 ثنائي الأبعاد

تتناول الجديد في برنامج الأوتوكاد 2004 وواجهة المستخدم والتعامل مع ملفات الرسم وأنواع الإحداثيات المستخدمة ورسم العناصر والأشكال مثل الخطوط والدوائر وأدوات الرسم المساعدة مثل الشبكة ومحاذاة الأشكال باستخدام الإحداثيات المتعامدة والتتبع القطبي والتعرف على نقاط التتبع المؤقتة

* مقدمة عن الاوتوكاد 2010
* التعرف على واجهة التطبيق أو الـ Interface الخاص باوتوكاد 2010
* شرح للـ Access Common Tools بما تحتويه من أوامر new drawing – new sheet set – open – save – export – drawing utilities
* التعرف على الـ Standard Bar بما يحتويه من أوامر
* شرح الـ Object Snap بما تحتويه من أوامرNew – open – cut – paste – copy – undo – rendo – pan – zoom – match – properties – block editor – properties design center – tool palettes windows
* end point – mid point – center – quadrant – intersection
* شرح لكيفية رسم الخطوط prependiclar – parallel – extension
* شرح لكيفية استخدام الـ Temporary track point
* التعرف على كيفية استخدام االادوات المساعدة الـ Snap والـ Grid

محتويات الأسطوانة الثانية لتعليم اوتوكاد 2010 ثنائي الأبعاد

تشرح خصائص الأشكال والأجسام مثل الألوان ونوع الخطوط وسمكها وكيفية التعامل مع الأشكال المرسومة مثل الشرح الكامل لكيفية إجراء التعديلات على الأشكال باستخدام أوامر النسخ والتحريك والمسح والتدوير وكيفية إنشاء مصفوفة الأشكال بالإضافة إلى خيارات رسم الأشكال المتقدمة مثل الخط المضلع وكيانات الرسم المتقدمة وخطوط الإنشاء وغيرها، وكيفية الاختيار السريع والحصول على معلومات من خلال الأوامر المختلفة وخيارات التعامل مع النصوص والبحث والاستبدال داخل النصوص وكيفية تنظيم الرسم داخل الكتل وإدراج ملفات خارجية

* التعرف على انواع الاحداثيات وطرق ادخالها ببرنامج الاوتوكاد 2010
* شرح لجميع اوامر الرسم أو الـ Draw بما يحتوية من Tools – line – construction line – poly line – polygon rectangle arc – circle – revision cloud – spline – ellipse – ellipse arc
* شرح للأوامر الخاصة بالـ Block
* شرح لمجموعة أخرى من أوامر الـ Drew وهي Ray – donut – wipe out – multi line
* شرح للأمر Quick Selection
* شرح لكيفية التعامل مع النصوص أو الـ Text
* وكيفية التعديل بها وضبط الـ Style الخاصة بها
* وكذلك استخدام الأمر Multi Line Text
* شرح لكيفية البحث والاستبدال داخل الاوتوكاد 2010 باستخدام Find & Replace
* التعرف على كيفية اضافة الابعاد أو Dimension بما يحتوية من أوامر Line dimension – aligned dimension – diameter – angular dimension – base line – dimension – continuous dimension – leader
* التعرف على الـ Quick Dimension وكيفية أستخدامه
* التعرف على الـ Hatch وكيفية استخدامه

محتويات الأسطوانة الثالثة لتعليم اوتوكاد 2010 ثنائي الأبعاد

تشرح كيفية تنظيم الرسم في طبقات والتعرف على مدير الطبقات وإخفاء الأشكال في الطبقات وإقفال الطبقات وتغيير لونها والتحكم في طباعتها وتشرح الأسطوانة كذلك إضافة السمات والتعرف عليها وتغيير خصائصها والتعرف على محرر السمات المتقدمة ومدير سمات الكتل والتعرف على المراجع الخارجية وكيفية إدراج مراجع خارجية داخل ملف الرسم على الأبعاد وكيفية إضافة الأبعاد للرسم الهندسي مثل البعد الخطي والمائل والمستمر والبعد القطري وأنماط الأبعاد والبعد المرتبط وكيفية إدراج الصور داخل الأوتوكاد والتعامل مع مدير الصور وكيفية طباعة ملف من داخل الأوتوكاد والتعرف على نافذة الطباعة ومفهوم حيز الورقة وحيز الرسم وأنماط الطباعة ومدير الطباعة وكيفية طباعة جداول الأنماط وإعداد الصفحة للطباعة وكيفية نشر الرسومات الهندسية على الإنترنت

* شرح لمجموعة الاوامر الخاصة بالـ Modify وهي Erase – copy – mirror – mirror text – offset array – move – rotate – scale – stretch trim – chamfer – fillet breakat at point – break – join – divide – d point – distance arc
* شرح لمجموعة الأوامر الخاصة بالـ Format وهي Color – line type – line type scale – multi line style – multi line edit – text style – point style
* التعرف على كيفية اضافة الـ Attributes وكيفية ضبط الخصائص الخاصة بها
* شرح للـ Layers وكيفية التعامل معها وجميع الأوامر ألخاصة بها
* شرح لكيفية استخدام الـ Xref وكيفية ضبط الخصائص الخاصة بها أو الـ External Reference
* شرح للـ Plotting وكيفية ضبط الخصائص الخاصة بها بما يحتوية من Plotter Manager – Plot Styles – Plot Style Table
* شرح للأدوات المستخدمة في التعامل مع الأنترنت
* مجموعة من التطبيقات المتكاملة للوصول لمستوى الاحتراف

محتويات الأسطوانة الرابعة لتعليم اوتوكاد ثلاثي الأبعاد

تحتوي على مقدمة عن الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد وكيفية تحويل رسم ثنائي الأبعاد إلى رسم ثلاثي الأبعاد والتعرف على خاصية الكثافة وتحديد الارتفاع ومعاينة الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد وتحديد المعاينة وكيفية عمل تظليل للرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد والتعرف على الأنماط المختلفة للتظليل وكيفية استخدام المشاهد والتعامل مع نظام إحداثيات المستخدم ورسم الأسطح ثلاثية الأبعاد البسيطة والمعقدة

كما تشرح العمليات ثلاثية الأبعاد مثل التدوير والانعكاس والمصفوفة وكيفية رسم المجسمات البسيطة مثل الأسطوانات والمخاريط والكرات والمكعبات والمجسمات المعقدة وتكوين مجسمات من مجسمات أخرى وتحرير المجسمات وكيفية دمج أكثر من مجسم داخل مجسم آخر وإيجاد المجسم الناتج عن تقاطع مجسمين وكيفية تحرير الأوجه والجوانب وكيفية التشكيل واستخدام المواد ووضع خلفية للشكل والتحكم في مصادر الضوء وإضافة تسليط الضوء وكيفية إضافة مناظر طبيعية للرسم، كما تحتوي الأسطوانة على العديد من الأمثلة التطبيقية

* مجموعة من التطبيقات المتكاملة للوصول لمستوى الاحتراف
* مقدمة عن الـ AutoCAD 3D
* التعرف على الـ View Ports وكيفية ضبطها
* التعرف على الـ UCS وكيفية ضبطها
* التعرف على كيفية تحويل التو دي إلى ثري دي بأستخدام الـ Thickness Elev
* شرح تفصيلي للأمر V Point
* شرح لمجموعة الأدوات الخاصة بطرق العرض وهي 3D Orbit – 3D Continuous Orbit – Swivel Camera – 3D Clip
* التعرف على أوامر الـ Solid Editing وهي Fillet – Union – Intersect – Extrude Face – Taper Faces – Copy Faces – Color Faces – Shell
* شرح للأدوات الخاصة برسم الأشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد وهي Wedge – Pyramid – Cone – Sphere – Dome – Torus
* شرح لكيفية انشاء اشكال معقدة عن طريق ضبط الـInter Surf باستخدام الاوامر Tab Surf – Rule Surf
* شرح للأوامر الخاصة بالتعديل وهي Rotate 3D – Extrude – Revolve – Subtract – Intersection – Slice – Section – Move
* التعرف على كيفية معاينة الرسم باستخدام الامر 3D VIEW
* التعرف على العمليات الخاصة بالـ 3D وهي 3D Array – Mirror 3D
* شرح للأوامر الخاصة بالـ Render وكيفية ضبطها
* شرح للأوامر الخاصة بالـ Material وكيفية ضبطها
* شرح للأوامر الخاصة بالـ Light وكيفية ضبطها
* مجموعة من التطبيقات المتكاملة للـ AutoCAD 3D


*

الأسطوانة:




http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KWLVV1X0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YWFRIZA1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=09KLZ8V5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AYY10ATC
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R8PUX4IX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y0PGSX2C
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EAJ83078
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6Q0MFV84
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UXB0D3L2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D0979YYO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K8NWA1Q1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6S5GJ9JD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WRP145A1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K5NTTCND
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M8NC2WEU
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VV287857
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QOP1TMBE
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UZMYS6LX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=STZIGWYV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JVBROBU5​ 




أستعمل يرنامج التحميل الأفضل للتحميل من هذا الموقع:

FreeRapid-0.83u1Build522
http://www.mediafire.com/?3z1ifrais1gdd8i​





الموضوع منقول من احد المنتديات للامانة .......


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سهيل البابلي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك بهذا المجهود اخي خلوف والتوفيق لك ولصاحب الموضوع


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا اخي سهيل اتمنى ان يعجب هذا الموضوع باقي اعضاء المنتدى ..........


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي ابو جاسم على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ علي شاكر قاسم ....... انت تدلل وتامرني امر ....... 
انا بخدمتكم ................


----------



## mostafammy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الموقع محجوب فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه نرجو الرفع على موقع اخر


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور خويي خلوف على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

mostafammy قال:


> الموقع محجوب فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه نرجو الرفع على موقع اخر


 


اخي الفاضل 


هذا الموضوع نقلته من احد المنتديات ولم اقم برفع الملفات الى هذا الموقع المحجوب عن اهلنا بالسعودية ... اتمنى لو انني استطيع رفع الملفات على روابط اخرى لكن الانترنيت عندي ضعيف جدااااااااا 
لكني ساحاول ....ولكن لا تعتبر ان هذا وعد مني .......

واتمنى من اصحاب الانترنيت السريع مساعدتك ... وساكون شاكراااااااا لهم ....


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

علي رياض التميمي قال:


> مشكور خويي خلوف على الموضوع المتميز


 

بخدمتك انا ابو حسين .........


----------



## WILIM (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ولكن الروابط منتهية


----------



## عونى وحيد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط مش شغالة يا مااااااااااااااان


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng\memo (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## engmze (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ولا رابط شغال


----------



## أبو العز عادل (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لمن أراد أن ينزل الأسطوانات يقوم بنسخ الرابط الموجود أدناه و لصقه في صفحة جديدة و انشاء الله يتم تنزيله 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KWLVV1X0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YWFRIZA1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=09KLZ8V5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AYY10ATC
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R8PUX4IX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y0PGSX2C
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EAJ83078
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6Q0MFV84
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UXB0D3L2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D0979YYO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K8NWA1Q1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6S5GJ9JD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WRP145A1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K5NTTCND
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M8NC2WEU
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VV287857
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QOP1TMBE
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UZMYS6LX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=STZIGWYV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JVBROBU5


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أبو العز عادل قال:


> لمن أراد أن ينزل الأسطوانات يقوم بنسخ الرابط الموجود أدناه و لصقه في صفحة جديدة و انشاء الله يتم تنزيله
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=kwlvv1x0
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ywfriza1
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=09klz8v5
> ...


 


السلام عليكم ....

اخي ابو العز اشكرك على هذه المشاركة ....


----------



## eng\mhmoud_hamada (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

eng\mhmoud_hamada قال:


> شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


 

مشكور على مرور الكريم اخي حماده ............


----------



## ابو دناوي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*طلب اخوي من اعضاء المنتدى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بداية اود ان تتقبلوا مروري
لقد نصبت برنامج AutoCAD Electrical 2010على جهاز الكومبيوتر خاصتي ولا اعرف طريقة العمل به علما باني رئيس قسم الكهرباء في الدائرة التي اشتغل بها وانني بحاجة ماسّة الى تعلم هذا البرنامج لذلك اطلب من ادارة هذا الموقع الرائع ومن اخوتي في هذا المنتدى تعليمي طريقة العمل على هذاالبرنامج ولكم الشكر الجزيل مني>

قال تعالى ( ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيراً يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذره شراً يره)


----------



## عبدالحي المغربي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AMR GODA (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
أحى الكريم


----------



## samerr (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم لازالت هناك مشكلة فى الروابط هل بالامكان الرفع على اى رابط اخر؟ وشكرا على مجهوداتك.


----------



## mostafammy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ألروابط محجوبه فى السعوديه نرجو الرفع على سيرفر اخر


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي مجهودك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل نرجوا الرفع علي رابط اخر


----------



## عبدالحي المغربي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

لا يوجد اي لانكس المرجو اعادة التسطيب


----------



## waleed_hypa (7 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجو الرفع على موقع الميديا فير او اي موقع مفتوح في السعوديه ونرجو التفاعل بسرعه


----------



## THRWAT_Z (7 أكتوبر 2010)

صراحة موضوع فوق الروعة وهى فعلا المشكلة انو على موقع واحد بس تسلم ايد يا هندسة وجارى التحميل


----------



## 8mar (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## -Memo- (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*روابط جديدة على موقع Uploading*

روابط جديدة على موقع
Uploading


http://uploading.com/files/get/29ad47ce/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part01.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/ced9cmm5/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part02.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/e5cf168m/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part03.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/6d6c4dfe/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part04.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/f5m572dc/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part05.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/fda57759/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part06.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/9fddc44m/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part07.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/afbf39cb/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part08.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/1e263237/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part09.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/74a3461b/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part10.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/9df35294/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part11.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/4mc1893b/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part12.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/85cc281c/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part13.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/dfd86ea2/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part14.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/cec5ac57/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part15.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/99e76398/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part16.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/2655ec46/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part17.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/2e1ddd58/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part18.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/1cbmec74/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part19.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/get/4cb55ccc/3F.COM.Learn Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part20.rar/

نرجو الرفع على مواقع أخرى كالـ
MediaFire
ifile.it 
لسهولة التحميل و سرعته و تحديدا من موقع ifile.it
لأنه يعتبر حاليا من أفضل مواقع الرفع و التحميل المجانية بل و يضاهي المواقع الكبرى

تحميل بأقصى سرعة
بدون انتظار
عدد لا نهائي من التحميلات ولكن ملف تلوا الآخر
يمكنك استخدام برامج التحميل
مجاني
​


----------



## -Memo- (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*روابط جديدة على موقع Hotfile*

روابط جديدة على موقع
Hotfile

 
http://hotfile.com/dl/74911127/9b50fab/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74501412/1b046d8/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74502029/d27337b/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74502846/1ac1dfa/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74910579/5d53c3d/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/75299987/330968c/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74912431/c8aa551/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74913064/cdebfbc/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74913764/c7ae5c0/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74914486/221537d/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74542083/26e08f5/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74542379/03b5fb5/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74541878/d54eea5/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74539389/4f5f8fe/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part14.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74539716/4fd6242/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part15.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74540290/165862f/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part16.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74540645/15c0b69/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part17.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74541017/b1f08dc/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part18.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74541406/7c96bce/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part19.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/74540829/38380a6/3F.COM.Learn20Autocad2010.BY.Defacto.part20.rar.html



 لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
​


----------



## a-saeed (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## سهيلة فخرى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saherboy (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اي روابط للربيد شاير 
؛(


----------



## منتو المصري (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى خلوف ... وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
لكن عندى سؤال
هم 4 إسطوانات ولا إسطوانة واحدة


----------



## s4m (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اولا شكرا علي المجهود , لكن هذه الدورة تخص اوتوكاد 2009 وليس اوتوكاد 2010 فارجو مراجعتها (لاني نزلتها ووجدتها 2009)
شكرا


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ، عندي طلب منك يا اخي العزيز وهو ان الاجزاء
6 ,8 ، 7 ،9 ،10 ، 11 ،20 احاول كثيرا ان احملها لكن تظهرة رسالة تقول ان هذا الفايل غير موجود 
الرجاء ان امكن ان تعيد وضعها وساكون شاكرا لك ، مع الشكر والامتنان


----------



## hawkar1 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الى الساده المهندسين المشتركين فى المنتدى يشرفنى ان اعرف نفسى لسيادتكم اسمى صلاح امام واعمل فى مجال الجمالونات والابراج المعدنيه منذ 26 عام والحمد لله عندى سابقه اعمال كبيره فى هذا المجال فعلى كل مهندس يود التعرف على يمكنه الاتصال على تليفون 0124693100 وللعلم فاانا اقوم بتصنيع وتركيب جميع انواع الجمالونات (بلت اب سكشن)(كمر استندر)(تراسات زوى)وبى اسعار اقل من الاسعار الموجوده فى سوق العمل والحمد لله شغل على اعلى مستوى من الدقه وسوف تلمسون سيادتكم مدى فهمى وفكرى فى المقابله الاولى ان شاء الله.يشرفنى اتصال سيادتكم


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

لقد قمت بفضل الله بتصنيع وتركيب الهيكل المعدنى لاسانسير بارتفاع 85 متر وبوزن 85 طن داخل برج التطبيقين با العباسيه كما اننى قد صنعت وركبت صاله الجمباز داخل نادى الزهور بمدينه نصر كما اننى قد صنعت وركبت ابراج سلالم مصنع قنديل للصلب بى العاشر من رمضان وكذلك موقف عبود للسيارات ومصنع الرخام صلاله القاهره الجديده وغيره وغيره والحمد لله على اعلى مستوى من الدقه وبدون اى ملاحظات بشهاده لجان الاستلام.ويشرفنى ان نعمل سويا فى الفتره القادمه.صلاح امام محمد 0124693100


----------



## ghorbaa (15 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافيه وياليت يتم الرفع على الميديافاير 
زادكم الله علما


----------



## اسبييد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ياخي على هذه الخدمة


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة وارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير لو امكن ذلك


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## drali (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة وارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير لو امكن ذلك


----------



## جمال صابر (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال صابر (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## جمال صابر (5 يناير 2011)

موفق بأذن الله


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (20 يناير 2011)

The requested URL /sTocks.php was not found on this server


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام عمارة (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك نفعا بما نفعتنا به


----------



## ايهاب علي فرج (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن اي شيء لتعليم الوتوكاد


----------



## المش مهندس المهاجر (4 مايو 2011)

جــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسنى الكومى (7 مايو 2011)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله خيرا الوابط لاتعمل هل لك من تجديد للرابط


----------



## م/فرج سالم (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور صديقى نحن فى غاية السعاده


----------



## احمد الشاذلى1 (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (15 يوليو 2011)

الروابط مش شغالة خالص يا بشمهندسين نرجو الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## وليد فتحي (15 أغسطس 2011)

هذه روابط أحبتي في الله وجدتها بمنتدي اخر اتمني الاستفاده منها

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/VXXQ5AU
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/5NfY9BE
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/2QKovB8
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/NgPlBC9
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/8StZKBt
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/R987fBn
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/PeA3tAl
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/O0755Ak
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/2cSn7BW
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/gIAVCCU
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/BPG9QBq
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JSI9HAt
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/UKNR2B5
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/GeTp8Bx
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/XvSS5Ax
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JsFjYAJ
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/HeYNbBB
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/Xtd9PBE
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/sXSK4Al
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JKVSMCV

دعواتكم​


----------



## اسلام محمد العزب (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى العزيز وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الصخرة الكبيرة (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع المهم 

ولاكن الروابط التالية لاتعمل فهل ممكن اعادة الرفع 
الرابع
الثامن
العاشر
الحادي عشر
الثاني عشر
الرابع عشر
السادس عشر 
السابع عشر
العشرون 

وجزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## معمر السمومي (15 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مهندسة برستيج (16 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## عيد حماد (16 يونيو 2012)

مشكور عالمجهود الطيب.


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## sorea (28 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## ibr_alrawi (12 أغسطس 2013)

اخي العزيز الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## engineer (13 أغسطس 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

